
Ask HN: Bootcamp ads on trains in London - J-dawg
I&#x27;ve started seeing adverts for this company [0] on commuter trains in London. I&#x27;ve never seen bootcamp ads in the &#x27;real world&#x27; before.<p>I&#x27;m surprised at the continued rise of bootcamps because there isn&#x27;t that much demand for junior developers in the UK, and the salaries are not high.<p>Is this an indicator of &quot;peak bootcamp&quot;?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theironyard.com&#x2F;courses.html
======
jimduk
TL;DR - Universities don't provide employable skills, Companies don't train,
therefore people (affluent parents?) pay for training which may lead to
employment

Isn't this about the difference between no job and some job? AFAIK a lot of UK
students aren't finding jobs and so there are various 'schemes' where (their
parents) pay for skills and then maybe they get work. I think there is still a
lot of decent paid dev work in London _if_ you can get your foot in the door.
I think it's hard to get your foot in the door for your first job if you have
no differentiation - this provides differentiation. Of course github projects
would be better - but this is probably not targeted at HN readers.

